# So upset!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I had Mia's cupcake shirt on her yesterday while we had company over to watch the UFC fight. She looked so cute and everyone was rubbing her, which I always cringe at because it creates matts galore! Well....I had a little too much to drink and ended up in the bathroom the entire night and most of today...and when I woke up Mia was matted almost all over!!! I spent over 2 hours trying to get them out with Cowboy magic but only managed to get one out! I didnt want to put her (or myself) through all the pain of getting the rest of them out so I took the scissors to her coat! :bysmilie: She has a few bald spots and I am going to be calling her groomer tomorrow to see if she can squeeze her in sometime this week! Her groomer is going to be upset when she sees her!!! I am going to hopefully try to save what I can but have her cut down. I was thinking of just going to buy some clippers and doing it myself, but I cant bring myself to do it!! Im too scared since I have done enough damage...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Bald spots???? The worst I did was a soup bowl cut!  Sorry!! That girl will look good wearing a paper bag over her head! I'd wait for the groomer if she is really matted.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Sep 7 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631644


> Bald spots???? The worst I did was a soup bowl cut!  Sorry!! That will girl will look good wearing a paper bag over her head! I'd wait for the groomer if she is really matted.[/B]


HEY now!! I had to cut the mats out!!! :brownbag:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh boy-hope you're feeling better :wine: Good thing is...hair grows back. I'm so sorry Mia got bad matts! Hopefully the groomer can fix her up.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cute clothes hide a multitude of sins! Wait for the groomer. If she can save the tail, legs, face and neck....and maybe even the hips, she could do the famous Cosy cut! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Don't feel bad - it will grow back. I'll tell you what I let happen once. :embarrassed: 

I can't remember but either hubby was sick or FIL was in the hospital and Sophie has a habit of sitting on the carpet and wagging her tail back and forth real fast well you know what that caused - no not a fire but sometimes I wonder....

Her tail got so matted and the hair was actually wrapping around the tail and all of this happened in the course of a couple of days! I had to shave her beautiful tail!!! :new_shocked: I was so embarassed when I brought her to the groomer with a bald tail and the groomer is at my vet so double embarassing. Sophie was the only one who never noticed.  

We all have days like that or so I like to delude myself. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Krystal - I'm so sorry. I know you must feel awful. Of course it will grow back, but it will take time, and I know that's
no consolation now. I would only suggest that you DON'T have a :wine: !


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, so sorry about the mats, but I guess now you know: clothes, long hair and company just don't mix well with a Malt.

I used to keep Casper "clothed" all the time when he was clipped, which was the last 3 to 5 years of his life. I had him in full coat for so many years, but once he got older and the grooming was such a challenge for us both I kept him clipped and with a Tee-Shirt or wool sweater on, depending on the time of year. I never attempted to clothe him when he was in full coat.

Midis will have none of that! He is clipped short but had a full coat the first year of more of his life. He couldn't even wear a collar or a bandana (who ever had the stoopid idea that these were "cute"?); I always took them off in the parking lot of the groomers'! Anything touching his hair would mat it up!

So, now he is clipped down (all but the topknot and tail) and I still don't dress him. However, the groomer DID put a bandana on him Friday when she clipped him, and then put in two green bands in his topknot (color coordinated with his bandana) and to my surprise he tolerated the bandana all day! But, with him being clipped, no mats. 

I think we have to make choices with this breed: Clothes? Full coat? Clipped? Topknot? Bands? Bows? (not on my male!) 

Have fun! 

Cyndi


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the encouraging words!! I am not going to mess with her any longer on the snipping of the matts!! I have a feeling my groomer is goint to want to do a trim and let the bald spots grow back in....Hopefully she can do some saving of her coat though!! her chest is really bare!!! I told my roomate that the rubbing is what caused her matts and a mixture of the shirt too.....Maybe she will let her company know not to rub Mia since it causes matts! I didnt want to be rude!! 

Gena, I have feeling WAY better now!!!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 7 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631684


> Thanks everyone for the encouraging words!! I am not going to mess with her any longer on the snipping of the matts!! I have a feeling my groomer is goint to want to do a trim and let the bald spots grow back in....Hopefully she can do some saving of her coat though!! her chest is really bare!!! I told my roomate that the rubbing is what caused her matts and a mixture of the shirt too.....Maybe she will let her company know not to rub Mia since it causes matts! I didnt want to be rude!!
> 
> Gena, I have feeling WAY better now!!!![/B]


Just a suggestion - next time, BE RUDE! She's your dog, after all. I tell people to please not handle Bonbon's ears because
it makes the hair stringy. I do it politely, but I don't care what they think. :bysmilie:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 8 2008, 12:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631687


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Sep 7 2008, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631684





> Thanks everyone for the encouraging words!! I am not going to mess with her any longer on the snipping of the matts!! I have a feeling my groomer is goint to want to do a trim and let the bald spots grow back in....Hopefully she can do some saving of her coat though!! her chest is really bare!!! I told my roomate that the rubbing is what caused her matts and a mixture of the shirt too.....Maybe she will let her company know not to rub Mia since it causes matts! I didnt want to be rude!!
> 
> Gena, I have feeling WAY better now!!!![/B]


Just a suggestion - next time, BE RUDE! She's your dog, after all. I tell people to please not handle Bonbon's ears because
it makes the hair stringy. I do it politely, but I don't care what they think. :bysmilie:
[/B][/QUOTE]


I know what you mean! Last Friday we had some friends over and one of them decided to invite 50 strangers. Needless to say, I had strange, drunk girls malling Pebbles all night. They actually physically removed her from my hands and started stumbling around with her and then DROPPED her on her head before I could get her back. :angry: I was sooooo upset, I kicked them all out on the spot.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what you mean! Last Friday we had some friends over and one of them decided to invite 50 strangers. Needless to say, I had strange, drunk girls malling Pebbles all night. They actually physically removed her from my hands and started stumbling around with her and then DROPPED her on her head before I could get her back. :angry: I was sooooo upset, I kicked them all out on the spot.
[/QUOTE]


OMDOG! How scary! Good for you for having the guts to get the trash out of there before they injured your puppy! 

Kudos to you! 

Cyndi


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

OMDOG! How scary! Good for you for having the guts to get the trash out of there before they injured your puppy! 

Kudos to you! 

Cyndi
[/QUOTE]


And then they had the nerve to say "Why are you kicking us out- it's JUST A DOG" ...I just about flipped


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Mia's matts (and you're spending the night in the bathroom :yucky: )

Hopefully your groomer can fix her up - I'm sure she'll be just as beautiful as ever :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 7 2008, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631662


> Cute clothes hide a multitude of sins! Wait for the groomer. If she can save the tail, legs, face and neck....and maybe even the hips, she could do the famous Cosy cut! :wub:[/B]


First Krystal you know I love you honey. Right??????????????????

Cause I just have to do this.........................

































:wine: :drinkup: :wine: :drinkup: :wine: 


















Now I never thought I would do it. But I have cut every dog in my house and am dressing them. Maggie and Darlii now come to me to get their dresses on. It is so adorable. Our Maggie on SM {LuvMyFurbaby} called the other day and told me to "PUT THE CLIPPERS DOWN".  :rofl:  


What I am getting at is I love it. They love it. And knowing you and Mia the way I do I know that you both will love it. I have even went clearance shopping at the online boutiques. And bought out all the stuff. <strike>Hey only way I can afford or reason with myself for buying all the clothers.</strike>

It will grow out if you want it to. But I honestly think you will like it better not having to worry about the matting and clothes. Hugs and loves to you and baby mia.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 8 2008, 04:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631670


> Oh Krystal - I'm so sorry. I know you must feel awful. Of course it will grow back, but it will take time, and I know that's
> no consolation now. I would only suggest that you DON'T have a :wine: ![/B]


i hope that you dont feel to bad this morning.. :grouphug: jo


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't feel too bad. Maybe you'll like the new look. As long as her ears and tail are long - and maybe fluffy legs. 

Personally, I LOVE that look! And then people CAN pet them...  ...and they CAN wear clothes easily..  ...and life is good!!!!!

It's the change of seasons, a new fashion statement is due...anyway!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Would it make you feel any better if I told you you're not alone and I'm going through the same thing today? Bella somehow managed to get both ears into one big matt and I'm going to have to shave them. They'll match her two back legs that have bald spots from knots I cut out last night.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Sep 7 2008, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631662


> Cute clothes hide a multitude of sins! Wait for the groomer. If she can save the tail, legs, face and neck....and maybe even the hips, she could do the famous Cosy cut! :wub:[/B]


I have been looking at her pics and I really like her cut!!! I sent Brit a PM to see if maybe she could send me a pic of the torso and how it blends into the legs and the back of the head! I called our groomer and she is out until Thursday! I think Im going to try a new groomer since we just moved about 30min away from the old one! And she takes a little while so it would be horrible if I took her dropped her off and then went back to get her! 

I will keep you all posted!!!

Thanks for sharing your experiences with me!! Glad Im not the only one who has had that happen to them!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Your baby is so adorable, she will look precious no matter if she has a long "do" or a fashionable short "do" ~ she is just beautiful! :wub: 

Be sure to add pics after she's all fancied up! :yes:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Mia got so matted!  Hopefully, the groomer can even out her hair. :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Aweee Krystal, I am so sorry to hear that. I know our baby's coats are so important to us. I really think the groomer can even things out. I hate that for you and for Mia. Maybe your friends just really didn't understand how that would affect her coat.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

Ollie is going through the same thing. He mats so easily. He can have several HUGE mats within a day. I do have puppies that he plays with and they tangle his hair. My Yorkie is merciless! I have been wondering if it was worth keeping his hair long. They play hard..

I do however have a groomer that is known for her skills is de-matting!! Needless to say, she gets most of my money! Sorry about your sweetie. She will be lovely in any style.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

[/QUOTE]


And then they had the nerve to say "Why are you kicking us out- it's JUST A DOG" ...I just about flipped 
[/QUOTE]


Just a dog?????? GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR! :smmadder: 

Cyndi


----------

